# Wizzard Storm & Patriot Brushes



## SuperFist

What are the advantages of using either silver brushes or the copper/carbon,
in Wizard Storm and Patriot slot cars ?

Do the silver brushes have better electrical conductivity,
less arcing or less carbon buildup on the commutator ?

__________________


----------



## slotking

the silver normally give a hair more speed.
but they leave more residue on the comm.

Some folks run 1 of each, copper on the power side (normally the driver side)

I have gone back to just copper
seems to keep the comm life longer (weird)


----------



## alpink

the silver content brushes are harder than the copper/carbon brushes and wear the comm much faster. with proper spring tension, the silver content brushes are much faster but at the cost of the comm. I use silver content brushes where ever permitted in drag racing and the speeds are noticeably higher while the E.T.s are noticeably lower. there is the cost of turning the comm on a lathe and/or replacing the arm much more frequently. this is my personal experience and I in no way am prescribing, suggesting or advising anyone to use them. others have different experiences and this in no way diminishes that.
where legal, braids and shunts are the best performance enhancers with no cost to the parts.


----------



## slotking

thanks Al!

I thought the silver was softer because they fill the comm gap faster!
blew a few (inline)arms that way.


----------



## Hornet

Silver brushes are softer.
Figure in the hardness factor of carbon

I've probably got more laps then most on inline motors using salt and pepper brush set-ups on custom arms,never filled a com slot,and can't say as i've ever blew a com because of a silver brush
Personally i get more laps out of a custom arm using a silver and copper brush then i do using either straight silver or straight copper brushes

So i disagree with the above statements:wave:

You're gonna get alot of opinions.
Probably the best advice,is try them for yourself.


----------



## SuperFist

*Never mind*

Saturday I went to race 2 Wizzard P3 Extremes.
SP 05 armatures, .480 pro tires and .006 HT silver brush springs.
One with silver brushes, the other with copper/carbon.
18 volts / 10 amps, 2 min. heats.

On the first car the commutator caught on fire.
Really the flame looked like a Zippo cigarette lighter.
The second car the armature got hot and melted the pinion gear.

No more Wizzard slot car racing for me. They can stay in my scrap parts box.

__________________


----------



## neorules

We had a guy melt the pinon gear last Thursday in the spec stock race with his storm. He was running .430 rears though. I can't beieve you had problems running .480 rears. I would think handling would be gone. Were you on a MAX track?. A slottech specstock won the race in our group. >458 rears.


----------



## Hornet

That is a run of bad luck.

Maybe give Wizzard a phone call,and talk to Bob or RC,they might be able to help you on your set-up,and reconmend a better arm.
I never cared for Wizzards SP05 green wire arms,as they have a tendency to be a little light on wire.
In this hobby you get what you pay for,and they're a cheap arm.
I'd bite the bullet and step up to a good custom wound arm,but that's only me

Rick


----------



## glueside

I agree with Hornet - reach out to Wizzard. They are some of the best in the business and they will get it right with you.


----------



## SuperFist

*Update: Back to the drawing board.*

I took those Wizzard Patriot Extreme cars and replaced the SP-05 armatures with Mattel/Tyco.
Changed the .006 brush springs with .007 and silver brushes.
Replaced the stock polymer traction magnets with Phase 3 polymer magnets.
Installed Wizzard flat nose pick up shoes.

Everything is good now, a lot of power, not too much heat and good traction. :thumbsup:

__________________


----------



## theking43

I'm looking for brushes that don't wear quickly and give good performance at the same time. I run Tomy Mega-G's and the stock brushes are junk. I know that Wiz brushes designed for Tyco 440's fit. What's the best material for just casual racing?


----------



## slotking

the copper ones
last longer


----------



## theking43

Slotking,

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dtomol

*Brush Arcking*

:dude:Has anyone tried putting a capicator accross the pickups to preventing arcking?


----------



## alpink

I know of one drag race group that does that for the pancake cars. don't know the value, but I will try to find out.


----------



## slotking

even with battery power, you can get arching
a cap will basically act like a battery

a trued & balance arm, well seated brushes is what will normally reduce the arcing if all the other electrics are setup right


----------

